# Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction System VIP Special!



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

​
*This week's VIP Special is the Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction System 6 Inch Starter Kit!*

The Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction System makes paint correction fast and easy with minimal effort required. Designed specifically for the dual action polisher, the Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction System has changed the way we look at paint correction. It has become a favorite among professional detailers for its speed and ease of use, but at the same time the kit is so easy to use it's perfect for those who are new to machine polishing and paint correction.

The kit includes...

*2 DA Microfiber Correction Discs
2 DA Microfiber Finishing Discs
Backing Plate (5/16 for DA Polishers)
16oz. DA Microfiber Correction Compound
16oz. DA Microfiber Finishing Wax*
*Plus a free Meguiar's Detailing Apron!*

*Retail Value of $131.94, VIP Special for only $79.99!*

Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction System 6 Inch Starter Kit

If you haven't already, sign up to Autogeek's VIP Club to receive exclusive, unadvertised specials every week! Each VIP item is available for one week.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think you should open a shop in the UK!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Seems a good price, depends on postage and if you have to pay a tax, straight to her majestys bank account on top when it arrives.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Thats a great deal :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

You should have a shop in the uk and offer deals like this


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a good deal, about 50 in sterling. What would shipping be to the UK for this on it's own?


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd be interested to if the shipping costs were reasonable :buffer:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

That's a cracking deal! Any ideas what postage to the UK would be?


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

as above, great


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

autogeek do some cracking products and deals

but the shipping is a killer


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a great price, but the hidden extras suck 

Gibbs


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm after this kit. How much we talking for shipping?


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

Short1e said:


> I'm after this kit. How much we talking for shipping?


Last time I shipped anything over from US, March this year it was 4.5 Kgs of Car Parts and I paid approx £26 for snail mail.

The weight is the killer......................I am guessing that this little lot would not be 4.5 Kgs though.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Autogeek.net said:


> International Orders Due to increased shipping costs, we require a $100 minimum purchase on international orders. Select International Shipping as your shipping option. *We will contact you with actual shipping charges for your authorization.* These rate quotes DO NOT include any further duties/taxes that may be incurred at customs. No aerosol products can ship to international destinations.


I'm sure they would of been loads more orders if there is a cost to the UK included.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Keir said:


> I'm sure they would of been loads more orders if there is a cost to the UK included.


The varying weight of orders will make a big difference to the price though.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

That is an awesome price.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wookey said:


> The varying weight of orders will make a big difference to the price though.


Well with it being in this thread it was aimed at this kit.


----------



## matty_doh (Dec 14, 2009)

Keir said:


> Well with it being in this thread it was aimed at this kit.


Minimum international order is $100 so people will have to add stuff to reach that minimum, hence the variation in weight.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Keir said:


> Well with it being in this thread it was aimed at this kit.


ah right, it was the way you quoted off of their website with the minimum $100 order for international shipments that me say it depends on the weight.

Completely agree though, it seems a bit pointless to post a HTST special offer with no mention of UK postage.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

wookey said:


> ah right, it was the way you quoted off of their website with the minimum $100 order for international shipments that me say it depends on the weight.
> 
> Completely agree though, it seems a bit pointless to post a HTST special offer with no mention of UK postage.


I think the reason they post is not just to tease us lot in the UK but for the international members.


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

burger said:


> I think the reason they post is not just to tease us lot in the UK but for the international members.


Agreed but they could tag it with a strap line like

"not for you losers in the UK" :lol::lol:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Did anyone ordered this kit?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I would of, and would of taken the chance on the tax/customs if the postage to the UK had been put up.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

thats a great offer , as said it`s a shame shipping is a killer when sending to the uk


----------

